# VMware deutsch



## Cyberhai (15. Januar 2008)

Ich suche und suche, aber finde nichts.

Gibt es VMware auch auf deutsch?

Benutze im Moment Virtual PC, was würdet Ihr nutzen an deutscher Virtal-Software?


----------



## lubu (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

es gibt noch als Alternative VirtualBox. Das stammt von einer deutschen Firma und gibt es auch als kostenfrei Version. (Ob als deutsche Version kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber wenn es eine deutsche Firma ist, steigen natürlich die Chancen.)

http://www.virtualbox.org/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox

Ob das Ganze allerdings in deutsch ist habe ich schon wieder vergessen. Ich hatte die Version vor einem Jahr ausprobiert. War aber langsamer als Vmware. Wenn es denn nur um die Sprache geht, schränkt die Auswahl mit Sicherheit ziemlich stark ein.

Tschau Lutz


----------



## Gasbombe (27. Mai 2010)

cyberhai hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was würdet Ihr nutzen


Einen Englischlehrer!


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Hier das komplett deutsche VirtualBox: 
VirtualBox
Die habe ich auch verwendet (nur Setup englisch)


----------

